# Looking for parts for limitless rdta.



## YusufA (9/2/18)

Hi guys, can anyone help? I'm looking for the juicing ring (centre part between glass tank and post deck) for the limitless rdta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rabbitneko (23/2/18)

YusufA said:


> Hi guys, can anyone help? I'm looking for the juicing ring (centre part between glass tank and post deck) for the limitless rdta.



I have a full Limitless RDTA laying around the house if you're looking at buying?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YusufA (23/2/18)

How much would you let it go for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

